
Earth's Population Will Begin Shrinking Within 50 Years, Scientists Predict - simonebrunozzi
https://www.sciencealert.com/earth-s-population-is-destined-to-peak-in-forty-years-before-dropping-and-we-need-to-act
======
aaron695
If UBI becomes a thing, so will the importance of families again.

So quit with the long term extrapolations. It's impossible to know.

